# Hair Gel



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

anyone prefer one over the other???


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I use Schwarzkopf got 2b ultra glued for my hair and got2b spiking putty on MiMi's top knot to hold the fly aways in place. Both work very well. I also use either on either of us.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have just started using got2b spiking gel on Rylee. Now she doesn't have any hair in her eyes. Usually a few hairs would would fall down and it looked like little bangs. I do not know what took me so long to use this product.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

No, but I like seeing you post!!!:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I use PurePaws Volumizing Foam on Callie's Top Knot to keep it looking neat and tidy, providing she doesn't put her face into a pillow and then smash her face and head in it. Why she likes to do this I'll never know. The Volumizing Foam doesn't leave a build up or residue which I like since I do her top knot every day. We do weekly baths at my house so I don't know if I would notice a build up if we went longer then a week. Other ones I've tried left a build up right away.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm so glad you posted this! I always thought I was silly for wanting to put product in Bella's hair! I tried spraying her little brush and running it thru her hair before pulling it back, but it didn't seem to hold. I was afraid of using too much and it dripping into her eyes. I'm going to try the got2b spiking gel, I think my bf has some at home! Any pointers?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I use #1 All Systems Gel for the girls or sometimes I use Cindra - but I like #1 All Systems best.

Used to use a lot of Dippy Do (I think I'm dating myself) but can't find it in the stores anymore. LOL


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

When Karli had a topknot, I used #1 All Systems also.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use Cindra gel when doing show topknots. I don't use hairspray, just the gel and it seems to work ok. Lucy's eyes always start watering horrendously when hairspray is used so i got in the habit of not using it.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Link to #1 All Systems gel?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have never used anything outside of a little "spit" on my finger! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

BellaEnzo said:


> Link to #1 All Systems gel?


A tiny, tiny bit on the finger works wonders on stray topknot hairs.



Link:

Amazon.com: #1 All Systems Invisible Hold Setting and Styling Gel (8 Oz): Pet Supplies


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for the link! It's crazy that shiping is as much as the product! Now that I know what to look for I'm going to search around. Has anyone tried the Pet Silk Top Knot Gel?


----------

